# Interpol



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

Has anyone applied for the services of The Interpol Police ,from the UAE ?
In regards to 'Bad Cheques' ,where an Indian Citizen has issued post-dated cheques ,duped for a huge amount of money and ran off back to India before the date of the cheque ....... !! lane:

Concerning the above ,does anybody has experience about Interpol procedures or the best solution to retrieve the amount .......... To start off , Does India & U.A.E. have Interpol Agreements ???


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

Interesting question...

Yes they both do have agreements but you as an individual can't contact them directly, the UAE Police needs to request a "Red Flag" for the debtor, there is obviously a cost involved in this and it may be better to hire someone in India to get the money off them directly.


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

Toon said:


> Interesting question...
> 
> Yes they both do have agreements but you as an individual can't contact them directly, the UAE Police needs to request a "Red Flag" for the debtor, there is obviously a cost involved in this and it may be better to hire someone in India to get the money off them directly.


I know people in India ..... that's not an issue ..
But the law over there has loopholes ........ So def. better to start off in U.A.E. !


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

ibkiss said:


> I know people in India ..... that's not an issue ..
> But the law over there has loopholes ........ So def. better to start off in U.A.E. !


In that case I hope you know someone with plenty of wasta, there are 83 people listed as wanted by UAE on Interpol's list, and I understand UAE put's out more alerts to interpol than any other state (stand to be corrected on that).


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

Don't know anyone with loads of wasta !! :-(


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

ibkiss said:


> Don't know anyone with loads of wasta !! :-(


Well I can't see you getting anywhere other than walking into the police station and filing a case (which you've probably done). The police can't be bothered at the best of times, it's too much hassle for them.


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

You're right ...... And I've already filed a case ....... And the debtor ,I guess ,is smart enough to never step foot in U.A.E. !!


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

How much does he owe you? I'd "sell" the debt for 25% of the value to someone who could get it out of them , that way you've gained something, let's face it, you're never going to get the cash back are you, so something's better than nothing.


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

That's a good idea which I may go for .......  :heh:


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

ibkiss said:


> That's a good idea which I may go for .......  :heh:


The Chamber of Commerce has been advertising their debt recovery operation (which actually I think is subcontracted/a front for) COFACE through their business support services (Dubai Chamber - LEGAL SERVICES). I've never used that particular service myself so I can't vouch for them, however when we dealt with the DCCI through the business council I was quite impressed with their dedication, organisation and committment to foreign trade.

I seem to remember that this was a fee based service rather than 'buying' the debt. Couldn't do any harm to ask I guess.

Good luck, I really hope you get your money back. People running off leaving debts behind damage all of us.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Well, now that Osama Bin Laden and Carlos the Jackal are dealt with, I am sure that Interpol would be only to happy to use their resources to chase money for someone


----------

